# Good bye Loki



## pennyLokiMUM (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## pennyLokiMUM (Nov 19, 2016)

Loki aged 15 went over the bridge on 14th December, we miss him terribly, he was such a gentle soul and lived his best life, till we meet again my boy


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Im so sorry to learn of your loss. Be gentle with yourself whilst you heal xx


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad news - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry to hear this.
Loki had a happy and long life with you

Run free Loki


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So, so sorry to read this, they leave such a big hole when they go.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Rest easy Loki.


----------



## John-W (Dec 24, 2020)

I lost a cat named Loki a while back. Hope your doggo rests easy now.
A well named forum for a pet named after a member of the Æsir, the bifrost being a rainbow bridge after all.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Very sorry to hear this. RIP Loki.

Look after yourself x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss xx


----------

